# Georgia Salt water sea duck and diver hunt.



## king killer delete (Jan 27, 2014)

Last day of the season. Had a great hunt with a few guys from the forum. Birds were very decoy shy. Managed to scratch out a few. Lost a couple of more because the hard running ,in and out going tides. Fought and 8 foot tide drop all day and we were picking up decoys at 8 PM last night.  had about a hundred decoys on long lines.Here are a few pictures.


----------



## bigkga69 (Jan 27, 2014)

heres some of my pics...I think we had a good hunt, once they started working the spread, we got some shots, my shooting was BAD BAD...I changed loads and couldnt cut a feather, swapped back to a few of my originals and started cutting them...I think we had a pretty good close to the season James!    Time to start painting decoys!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## ghadarits (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm glad your season ended with a good hunt.

I want to see a pic of the long lines of decoys. Being a pond and swamp hunter its hard for me to  imagin putting out that many decoys.

Anyone that has a pic please post one.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 27, 2014)

This is not near asmany as some people run but here is a good size spread for me


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 27, 2014)

That's only half the spread the other half is two the right leaving a hole in the middle for the birds to land.


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Jan 27, 2014)

*My pics*

Here of some of my pics. It was a slow morning, but the afternoon definitely made up for it. I've chunted teal and wood ducks with killer before, but this was my first time on saltwater.  Thanks KillerElite and BigK69 for taking me along.  I wished I shot a little better, but I still ended up killing my first scoter and bluebill. I've chased wood ducks with killer before, but this was my first time on saltwater. I put my pictures of the long lines here for ghadarits.  They aren't great.  It doesn't seem like that many decoys until you start picking them up.  It took us more than an hour to get them all.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 27, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> That's only half the spread the other half is two the right leaving a hole in the middle for the birds to land.


We had a hundred decoys out and the water dropped a came up 8 feet two times in the same day. You were not hunting tide water and until you do you have no idea idea what we on the coast have to deal with.  Not even talking about the dolphins messing with our decoys. Until you have hunted it you do not have a clue. It aint like the gulf where you dont have real tides. We were sea duck hunting with the divers thrown in. You can not use a dog where we hunt. The oyster bed will tear a puppy up.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 27, 2014)

killer elite said:


> We had a hundred decoys out and the water dropped a came up 8 feet two times in the same day. You were not hunting tide water and until you do you have no idea idea what we on the coast have to deal with.  Not even talking about the dolphins messing with our decoys. Until you have hunted it you do not have a clue. It aint like the gulf where you dont have real tides. We were sea duck hunting with the divers thrown in. You can not use a dog where we hunt. The oyster bed will tear a puppy up.



There is some truth to this. When i was up north this year the tide swing was 12 ft every six hours. It was nuts. The water was always ripping in one direction or another


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 27, 2014)

You're right Killer I can't even begin to imagine what dealing with 8ft tides would be like.

Thanks Chewbaka  The long line pics are just what I wanted to see. I'll have an idea what you salty guys are talking about now.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 27, 2014)

ghadarits said:


> You're right Killer I can't even begin to imagine what dealing with 8ft tides would be like.
> 
> Thanks Chewbaka  The long line pics are just what I wanted to see. I'll have an idea what you salty guys are talking about now.



Shoot me a PM and I will tell you how to do your long lines. it took us about 20 minutes to set a hundred decoys.


----------



## Apache_Mech15 (Feb 2, 2014)

Went out there with killer, and bigkga69 and made sure I put down a bird. It was awesome a lot of laughing and bsing bit when the birds came it was wicked awesome. Now I gotta start prepping my boat to help killer out. Hopefully by next duck season I'll be setup right. It was a blast and couldn't have asked for a better way to close out the season.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 2, 2014)

Where are your pics?


----------



## 27metalman (Feb 3, 2014)

Killer, you should hang up your everyday job and write about duck hunting and go duck hunting.  I can't even imagine putting out a hundred deeks.  And let me tell ya... I get wet enough around here, much less throw in some sea water, salt grass, oyster bars, and mud.   You're my Hero!


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 4, 2014)

27metalman said:


> Killer, you should hang up your everyday job and write about duck hunting and go duck hunting.  I can't even imagine putting out a hundred deeks.  And let me tell ya... I get wet enough around here, much less throw in some sea water, salt grass, oyster bars, and mud.   You're my Hero!



We are already working on  our spread. Just ordered 48 hardcore mallards which will be painted into blue bills as soon as they arrive. My goal is to be able to put out 200 decoys in 30 minutes. we will see.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 4, 2014)

killer elite said:


> We are already working on  our spread. Just ordered 48 hardcore mallards which will be painted into blue bills as soon as they arrive. My goal is to be able to put out 200 decoys in 30 minutes. we will see.



It can be done with a good system and organization. Those big spreads will help in that salt.


----------



## paulito (Feb 4, 2014)

Killer/Others

Do you use pre loaded slotted bags for your long lines? Done right it is a breeze to throw out 100 blocks. Picking up and re-loading the bags is a bit more time consuming but usually doesn't take us more than double the time (40 min) to get those 100 back in. Of course you throw in someone that hasn't done it before and the process can get buggered up pretty darn quickly.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 4, 2014)

paulito said:


> Killer/Others
> 
> Do you use pre loaded slotted bags for your long lines? Done right it is a breeze to throw out 100 blocks. Picking up and re-loading the bags is a bit more time consuming but usually doesn't take us more than double the time (40 min) to get those 100 back in. Of course you throw in someone that hasn't done it before and the process can get buggered up pretty darn quickly.



 I use a regular decoy bag and decoys are not prerigged.  I drop a 10 pound anchor with about 30 to 40 feet of 550 cord that has a large loop on the end of the anchor line. then I attach my first decoy with a  small snap clip which is attached to the front of the first decoy in line. That decoy as all the decoys in my spread do,  has a tail line 3 to 5 feet long long with another loop in it. The next decoy is clipped to the next and the next to the next. Now some times I will connect the decoys yo a 550 para cord loop line so they can move around the tails then just float free behind each decoy. When the last decoy is in line I take a loose clip and clip another anchor to the last decoy  tail or to the loop line.  all depends on what i want to do that day. Anchors and anchor line is kept in a milk crate and decoys go into bag.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 20, 2014)

bump


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice!!! I use a trot line here in the river with some of those catfish clips


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 23, 2014)

What every duck hunter waits to hear or say in the blind ... kill'em!


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 23, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> What every duck hunter waits to hear or say in the blind ... kill'em!


 You know you got an invite. Come on over the merg shooting is great


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer (Jul 26, 2014)

That is something I hope to do one day


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 27, 2014)

Pm me I will take you. it aint hard conditions just got to be right and be ready for mergs and buffle heads most of the time


----------



## bcspinks89 (Aug 3, 2014)

we still on for our hunt killer? possibly going to get a boat this friday.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 3, 2014)

Yep  we will talk soon


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 4, 2014)

We gonna try and make it back down there this yr.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 4, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> We gonna try and make it back down there this yr.


 Come on down we got plenty of water. all you need is painted milk jugs and a big anchor. Merg huntin is fun.mergansers


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 4, 2014)

O I know.  I dun ben down there hunting before.


----------

